# Linoleum size



## Gabriel24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello; I have a kitchen floor wich is very big. I think is about 15 feet 
by 15 feet. I can not find a linoleum which is 15 feet wide. 
I hate to join two pieces with a seam and a two inch wide wood strap
on top of the seam. Besides, the floor is concrete and the strap screws do not work.
Do you know of a linoleum 15 feet wide?
Thanks


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

You can special order some vinyls 15' wide. Straps haven't been used on lino for 50 years. Now they are seamed.


----------



## Gabriel24 (Feb 16, 2009)

THANKS. Can you please tell me where I can special order?
Internet Address?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

You will probably need to go to a local carpet store. Not a big box. It would be hard to get a 15' vinyl shipped to your home.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Rusty,

Are you sure anyone makes 15' wide sheet goods? I remember Domco making 4 meter wide stuff, but never seen/heard of 15'. But of course I haven't dealt with vinyl in many years.

Jaz


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

There's a local store here that advertises they have 12', 13'2" and 15' vinyl. I suppose it could be old stock. I haven't installed any. I don't deal with them.


----------

